# DFW appears DONE



## boba (May 23, 2003)

12:30PM I have re scanned and now have 44 channels. Ch 50-1 to 4 are new today, analog is down to about 10 some are promo for switching some are LP some just haven't been turned off yet. Pictutre quality is GREAT.


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

As far as the need to rescan channels, Austin is done too. Some haven't turned off analog yet, but the only station that has changed its digital RF frequency (KTBC - Fox 7) switched over an hour ago from 56 to 7. Austin-area viewers can now rescan once and (presumably) be done. Unfortunately, the signal on 7 is going to be weak for a few weeks, until the construction of a stronger, permanent tower is complete.


----------

